# Doordash issues



## Ckris1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Took a order for buffalo wild wings didn't even see a employee for 10 mins then the employee walked on bye to take walk in orders. The very rude employee then said we dont take doordash orders after 945? Why did they accept the order if they had no intention to complete it? So I followed the prompts on the app for store closed and that is a waste of time ended up reassigning it and my acceptance rating went down. No matter what I tried the app would always go back to that order. So I made 0$ for the drive over there and wait for a employee sighting store closed order with no support glitching app no pay. I won't accept any buffalo wild wings orders no more!!!!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

you should get half


----------



## Ckris1 (Mar 29, 2020)

I dont see anything even after chatting with support


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ckris1 said:


> Took a order for buffalo wild wings didn't even see a employee for 10 mins then the employee walked on bye to take walk in orders. The very rude employee then said we dont take doordash orders after 945? Why did they accept the order if they had no intention to complete it? So I followed the prompts on the app for store closed and that is a waste of time ended up reassigning it and my acceptance rating went down. No matter what I tried the app would always go back to that order. So I made 0$ for the drive over there and wait for a employee sighting store closed order with no support glitching app no pay. I won't accept any buffalo wild wings orders no more!!!!


Reading this post make me go blind a little.

Periods, commas, any other punctuation really CAN be used by voice text too, just saying.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

DD really sucks now because they don't have the correct hours for many restaurants and several are closed. Chat takes forever if you want to cancel with half pay and no penalty. One night my place in line was something like #1257. I just keep that chat open in the background and move on with the other apps. This is why you have to multi app, sticking with one at a time will make you lose money every time you have to contact support.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> DD really sucks now because they don't have the correct hours for many restaurants and several are closed. Chat takes forever if you want to cancel with half pay and no penalty. One night my place in line was something like #1257. I just keep that chat open in the background and move on with the other apps. This is why you have to multi app, sticking with one at a time will make you lose money every time you have to contact support.


There is a way to get credit for half pay without going through chat.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> There is a way to get credit for half pay without going through chat.


Every time I submit a photo of the closed store or the hours it tells me it won't accept it and sends me to chat.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> Every time I submit a photo of the closed store or the hours it tells me it won't accept it and sends me to chat.


Are you taking the pic after you have accepted the order?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Are you taking the pic after you have accepted the order?


Yes, after accepting and driving there and marking arrived.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> Yes, after accepting and driving there and marking arrived.


Was the restaurant closed all day or only a few hours?

Example I had one today where the hours were changed from 4-8 from 11am-10 (got there at 3:05pm). Tried support to no avail, bit the $4.25. Later I went to a place that was fully closed up. Took a pic and got the 1/2 pay.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Was the restaurant closed all day or only a few hours?
> 
> Example I had one today where the hours were changed from 4-8 from 11am-10 (got there at 3:05pm). Tried support to no avail, bit the $4.25. Later I went to a place that was fully closed up. Took a pic and got the 1/2 pay.


In every case it has been that they are closing earlier than normal. At one they were still there, came out and talked to me and said they had tried and tried to update DD with their new hours to no avail. When I chatted with support they said they were speaking with the restaurant to get it fixed. I hope maybe I put out a few fires that way.


----------



## Ckris1 (Mar 29, 2020)

goobered said:


> In every case it has been that they are closing earlier than normal. At one they were still there, came out and talked to me and said they had tried and tried to update DD with their new hours to no avail. When I chatted with support they said they were speaking with the restaurant to get it fixed. I hope maybe I put out a few fires that way.


Thanks for the reply I like your way alot better. Next time I will try leaving chat on and use another app. Much appreciated


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> you should get half


It has become a waste of time dealing with support lately. Option to call support is gone, chat only! Getting in chat queue for support is much longer now, with hundreds of other dashers in front!

Now I either don't accept the pickup request, or just unassigned myself. Not worth the few dollars waiting, at all.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I've had lots of issues with Buffalo Wild Wings before the pandemic. I had to escalate issues to corporate, bc the service was horrible. 
Sometimes the app let's you submit the hours request, but most of the time it directs you to customer service. I let the customers know to cxl and you'll get half pay that way too.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> In every case it has been that they are closing earlier than normal. At one they were still there, came out and talked to me and said they had tried and tried to update DD with their new hours to no avail. When I chatted with support they said they were speaking with the restaurant to get it fixed. I hope maybe I put out a few fires that way.


Juat as I suspected. My guess from setting up GH in a restaurant is their support is useless. DD worse then GH. So it comes as no shock that if a place just cut their hours that DD won't be able to be updated.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I let the customers know to cxl and you'll get half pay that way too


Does customers pay a penalty for canceling orders?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Does customers pay a penalty for canceling orders?


They probably do. All I know is the ones who order to a closed restaurant start freaking out and texting me why I haven't picked up their food yet, and when I say because the restaurant is closed they start demanding their money back.

They could save themselves a lot of trouble by calling the restaurant to verify it is open before they order.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goobered said:


> They probably do. All I know is the ones who order to a closed restaurant start freaking out and texting me why I haven't picked up their food yet, and when I say because the restaurant is closed they start demanding their money back.
> 
> They could save themselves a lot of trouble by calling the restaurant to verify it is open before they order.


I'm gonna start calling the customer first, to try get them to cancel, and see if that slows my rating drop. Support sucks.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm gonna start calling the customer first, to try get them to cancel, and see if that slows my rating drop. Support sucks.


My completion rate is always dangerously close to the deactivation threshold, thanks to the amount of BS I experience with DD restaurants, plus how it is much easier to unintentionally "accept" on the app than it is to decline. So I'm trying to be more selective about unassigning, but dang it is hard with this company.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goobered said:


> My completion rate is always dangerously close to the deactivation threshold, thanks to the amount of BS I experience with DD restaurants, plus how it is much easier to unintentionally "accept" on the app than it is to decline. So I'm trying to be more selective about unassigning, but dang it is hard with this company.


I try very hard to be humble and pateint, because it will backfire. We learn the hard way sometimes.

I started dumping large Walmart orders like that, until I no longer got them. No more Walmart now.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ckris1 said:


> I dont see anything even after chatting with support


It won't show up until you end the dash. You should get an email or text though.

We discussed this in another thread. Faster to call the customer and ask them to cancel. You get half either way.

Did you try to do the store closed through the app where it has you take a pic or go straight to try to chat?

The pic is not working well but sometimes it does. It tells you to chat but when it works I've never had it not pay me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It won't show up until you end the dash. You should get an email or text though.
> 
> We discussed this in another thread. Faster to call the customer and ask them to cancel. You get half either way.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got burnt several times with STORE CLOSED with PICTURE. I had to unassign anyways, to move on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

goobered said:


> They probably do. All I know is the ones who order to a closed restaurant start freaking out and texting me why I haven't picked up their food yet, and when I say because the restaurant is closed they start demanding their money back.
> 
> They could save themselves a lot of trouble by calling the restaurant to verify it is open before they order.


I have not had any problem getting customers to cancel. I just tell them the only way I can cancel the order is to chat and I'm #789 in line (true) and that I can't work until the order is cancelled. Everyone so far has sympathised and canceled. I think some customers may be upset at the driver but most realise we can't do a damn thing about it and feel sorry for us. Plus they don't know we get half so they think we are getting screwed even more than we are

They'll get back any penalty once they complain so I'm not bothered by that.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, I got burnt several times with STORE CLOSED with PICTURE. I had to unassign anyways, to move on.


Like I said, call the customer. Chat is useless even if you leave it on. It goes to #1 pretty quickly then just sits there.

If I don't get paid for one I'll do an email later about it. But so far if the pic goes through or the customer cancels I've been paid. I haven't had one so far where the pic didn't go through after a couple tries and I couldn't get hold of the customer, forcing me to unassign.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Like I said, call the customer. Chat is useless even if you leave it on. It goes to #1 pretty quickly then just sits there.


Yes, I've seen that!


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have not had any problem getting customers to cancel. I just tell them the only way I can cancel the order is to chat and I'm #789 in line (true) and that I can't work until the order is cancelled. Everyone so far has sympathised and canceled. I think some customers may be upset at the driver but most realise we can't do a damn thing about it and feel sorry for us. Plus they don't know we get half so they think we are getting screwed even more than we are


I'm too busy moving on and driving for other apps to explain all that. Hilarious to me that customers think we are their support people.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Chat is useless even if you leave it on. It goes to #1 pretty quickly then just sits there.


It sits there for awhile but they eventually pick up. Like I said I just keep driving.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> pic goes through


What kind of phone do you have? Is there a megapixel requirement. Do you use the flash?



goobered said:


> It sits there for awhile but they eventually pick up.


I waited in chat, for like 30+ minutes last week. Bullshit support.


----------

